# Winchester Supreme Select O/U



## dgyer (Sep 10, 2004)

I was lucky enough to win one in a gun raffle. Wondering if anyone uses one for trap or field and their opinion(s). I was told I could sell it fairly easily but it shouldered nice and had nice balance to it. I was just wondering if anyone had any bad experiences with them or not?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

excellent gun, several trap shooters including one on my team seem to really like them.


----------



## dgyer (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks any info. is appreciated.


----------



## Flight Medic (Feb 27, 2008)

I have one that I pheasant hunt with and trapshoot with on occasion. Made by Browning and uses standerd invector plus chokes. Have it ported if you shoot a lot of trap.


----------

